# Авиация > До 1945 >  ШТУРМОВАЯ АВИАЦИЯ

## yuri50

Возможно ли на этом сайте связаться с В.В.Хариным по вопросу о летчиках
241 шад.

----------


## Mig

> Возможно ли на этом сайте связаться с В.В.Хариным по вопросу о летчиках
> 241 шад.


А зачем на этом сайте, если Василий имеет собственный сайт:
http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi/sssr/main.dat
Пишите ему напрямую: mail@allaces.ru

----------


## muk33

В Новосибирске после реставрации поднялся в небо ИЛ-2. Репортаж: http://rutube.ru/tracks/4863579.html...28098fcdc6d3af

----------


## Fencer

В Ростовской области установили место гибели экипажа Ил-2 https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2021/3/9/224740/

----------

